# belt light is on



## cricket (Jun 5, 2009)

hey havnt had my brute 750 to long it has 120 hours and the belt light came on today . i havnt smelt the belt burning or nothing and the previous owner had a new belt and clutch kit put on b4 i bought it. It still has full power So what do i need to do and how do i do it lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah thats built into your machine. The belt light is designed to come on at around 100 hours to remind you to have it checked to see if its with in spec or needs replacing.

You will find the belt light rest procedure here


----------



## cricket (Jun 5, 2009)

*belt*

ok thanks i hope that all there is to it


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea they come on late sometimes its supposed to be around 100hrs


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

236 hours and I have yet to see mine come on,...... Well, unless I popped the belt. LOL, that makes em' do it.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's another one of the Brute glitches...


----------



## cricket (Jun 5, 2009)

lol ok im gonna pull the cover and check to be sure then reset it thanks for all the input


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You should not have to pull the cover. If the switch was flipped you would be in limp mode...unless you have a dynateck or VDI.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine came on at 120 hrs to all I would do is reset it.... if the switch is tripped the reset procedure will not work anyway


----------



## jimmy (Sep 7, 2009)

how do you reset the belt light on a 2004 prairie 700


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

jimmy said:


> how do you reset the belt light on a 2004 prairie 700



1) remove seat, unplug black and grey 4-pin connectors 
2) swap plugs, grey to black and black to grey 
3) turn on ignition switch, belt light should be flashing quickly 
4) disconnect 2-pin belt switch above torque converter cover, belt light should be flashing slowly 
5) let flash for at least 5 seconds 
6) turn off ignition switch 
7) reconnect 4-pin connectors black to black and grey to grey, reconnect 2-pin belt switch 
turn on ignition switch to confirm belt light is out


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

if you have a Dynatek the light will never come on.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

had well over 100 hours on mine before i put the dynatek on and i never saw it flash.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

jimmy said:


> how do you reset the belt light on a 2004 prairie 700


Jimmy, you should throw Polaris425 a little pocket change and subscribe to the forum. We have the exact service manual in the downloads section for your machine. It covers anything and everything about your P700.


----------

